# The Dark Side of photography



## Josh220 (Feb 16, 2012)

Please check out my work  The most popular images are my Stormtrooper scenes, but I do have landscapes as well, including one that will be used in a movie being released next month called "21 Jump Street." 

Thanks for looking!

Josh Heidebrecht's Photos | SmugMug
Josh220: Art, Design & Photography | RedBubble













Come to the dark side, we have cookies.


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 16, 2012)

You might get more responses if you post a a few here as most people do not like to click links to galleries.

As for the photos, I like the concept (especially that one with the troopers peaking out in ranks), but wondered if the choice of exposure on the background was maybe slightly off?!? Was the intention a high key look, or the sort of muted off white? 

Very creative and fun.


----------



## Josh220 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks! I'll post some when I get home to make it easier for viewing. 

I've never had links pose any issues when posted by established members. If its from a credible member I have no problem clicking it, but I would never touch a link from a new member. Seems to be the general consensus.


----------



## cepwin (Feb 16, 2012)

Indeed...very creative and fun idea


----------



## Josh220 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks!

I added a new link to the first post which is less sale-oriented, as well as added some sample pictures for those who have a zero-tolerance rule on links. (Although I have been a member for quite some time, so please don't worry about it).


----------



## Josh220 (Feb 19, 2012)

I revamped my main website (the SmugMug link in my signature and the first post) so hopefully it's much cleaner now.


----------

